# Boot on Asus u32vj: failed.



## nekoexmachina (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi!

I'm trying to boot a USB install flash on an Asus u32vj system. The USB has the 9.1 installer on it. The bootloader runs successfully, then I try to select 1 (boot), and then the system just reboots. I've tried to select verbose and ACPI off - nothing changes, no messages, no boot, nothing, silent fail of boot.

Any help could be provided?

First of all, how do I even debug this (get any errors that occur during boot)?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 20, 2013)

Turn off WiFi from front switch and anything else you can turn off. If that does not solve it, go into the BIOS and configure your BIOS for the bare minimum or "safe settings" (turn everything off). After install you can re-enable and tweak your settings.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 15, 2013)

@Beeblebrox, thanks for the answer. In the first place, sorry that my answer took me a month (had no free time). I've tried to look around at BIOS and there is, well, almost nothing hardware-related to turn off, except for CPU features (some Intel technology for encryption and Intel virtualization technology).


----------

